# Best Cow Horse Bloodlines?



## Keys70 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello, 

I'm looking for a good cowy quarter horse with the ability to go out and work all day on the ranch. Are there any particular bloodlines that carry this quality? Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

While not strictly cow horse per se, I adore the Colonel Freckles/Doc Bar horses. I've yet to meet one that wasn't cowy, athletic, smart, and able to unleash at full gallop, then stop and stand on a loose rein. My little 14hh Colonel Freckles/Dash For Cash mare could outwork horses twice her size and she would carry my big butt all day and still be raring to go at the end of the day, but she was also 100% trustworthy and safe with anything you did with her, whether it was the first time you did it or the 500th. I have since ridden quite a few similarly-bred horses, and nearly all of them were really, really nice horses that were easy to train and could outwork horses much bigger than they were. The biggest regret of my life is selling that mare.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I've had a couple of horses that I got for free that were amazing with cows. It was like they were born to do it. Poor horses looked like they were thrown together with a bunch of used parts but boy could they work.

I don't take a lot of stock in bloodlines. My old mare used to be great with cows but her daughter has to be peddled everywhere she goes when we're chasing cows.


----------



## stephenkratzer (Dec 1, 2017)

Check out sone AQHA Ranching Heritage breeders and their lines. They breed for use on their own ranches.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Those ranch remudas have great horses, but be honest in what you're looking for. Some of them have big motors and horses that can handle riding long hours on rough country day in and day out, and ranch cowboys tend not to mind one that bucks a bit. If you ride on a ranch periodically, or just want something cowy for penning or roping or the occasional cattle work, your needs may not fit with a ranch horse bred and used daily on a big ranch. Some of those ranch horses do great ridden every day, but give them some days off or don't ride regularly and you may be in for a surprise.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

To be honest your question is a little vague as all ranch work is not created equal. All cow horse bloodlines are not equal. The country, how hard you're riding, how often and how long is a determining factor as well as how much money you're willing to spend on one horse let alone several if you're needing a full string, a few nice ones a some rock pounders.
Then to top it off it comes to preference, some lines I love others won't touch and vice versa.


----------

